
Ls output changes considered unacceptable - nazri1
http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.gnu.coreutils.general/7081
======
rdancer
Michael Stone, the Debian downstream maintainer succinctly summarizes why this
change may not be the best idea further down-thread:
[http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.gnu.coreutils.general/708...](http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.gnu.coreutils.general/7089)

